# Direct & Dish TV



## Norte (Nov 14, 2016)

Does anyone know how far south of the border will US based Dish and/or DirectTV receive Sat signal. RVing it.

Thanks


----------



## eastwind (Jun 18, 2016)

Well, I guess it's gonna depend on technical stuff like azimuths and altitude and how high they build the wall.

:fish2:


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

Norte said:


> Does anyone know how far south of the border will US based Dish and/or DirectTV receive Sat signal. RVing it.
> 
> Thanks


Since all of those satellites are orbiting over the equator, you actually have a more direct line to them from Mexico than you do from the US. Dish México sells service in Mexico.


----------



## Gatos (Aug 16, 2016)

I've seen adds for Dish - we have Sky - someone was trying to sell us on Shaw (Canada). 

I'll say this - Sky has been the most reliable utility (by far) that we have had - even in the midst of some extremely violent storms.

To be honest - I'm not sure where whatever identifying device (chip) is in our house. It must be integrated in the dish itself.


----------

